
Docker, Inc is Dead - tzury
https://chrisshort.net/docker-inc-is-dead/
======
tzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16036268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16036268)

~~~
subway
Flagged to death too -- how dare a failing YC commany be discussed.

~~~
Cogito
As dang discusses here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16053051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16053051)

it got flagged by users. The title is incredibly misleading, which seems to be
the most likely reason anyone would flag this piece.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Flagged by users is still a problem. A small number of users can flagkill a
post even if it has a high score and an ongoing discussion, and vouching posts
back to life almost never happens for the obvious reason that flagkilled posts
don't tend to get seen by anyone who might vouch for it.

~~~
Cogito
It's a good point, though I don't recall seeing many posts that have been
flagged where I think they should be resuscitated.

In this case, I think the correct action probably would be to unflag it, and
change the title.

Maybe the mod's wouldn't do that because it goes against the "community led
moderation" they have been trying to introduce more and more of, but this is a
case where I think it is warranted.

The bigger issue is how to allow the community to say "this title is terribly
misleading/clickbait" with the intent to _fix_ the title rather than just
hiding the article.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
[https://hn.0x2237.club/deleted-10](https://hn.0x2237.club/deleted-10)

This hasn't been updated in a bit but should give you a good idea.

------
trymas
The title of this post must be changed.

From the guidelines:

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

It's misleading as hell!

------
taylodl
I can say one thing - if they can make it where I can manage K8S using the
Docker Swarm interface that would be great.

------
hungerstrike
I just started using Docker and it’s great! Kubernetes didn’t seem as easy to
set up and use on my workstation at least.

